# Making AMericas youth learn the right things



## BrainWreck (Mar 3, 2010)

so i was sitting at school getting pissed about the shit they feed us. well and they were saying that we cant use google and have to use a school sanctioned search engine... so we dont learn "false" information. this is understandable to an extent because the internet doesnt always have valid information, but isnt is up to us to be able to decide wat is valid or not...

well enough beating around the bush

i wanted to see if my little flicker of paranoia was actually somthing reall. so i searched anarchism in on of the schools browsers and the only thing it said was that it was a terroristic belief bent on total destruction of everything. and then stated that president mckinely and a czar dude were both assasinated by anarchist (which is true but many anarchist looked down on mckinelys assassin, for making a bad name for the movement)

then i googled anarchism and it said it was blacklisted (restricted) because it was terroristic and extremist.

then i looked up in the index of our US history book for communism, anarchism but neither were even mentioned in the book. 

the book doesnt even say why mckinley was assassinated.


-i mean wat can u expect from public school?


--BW---


----------



## JungleBoots (Mar 7, 2010)

Lol, i love wikipedia... fuck the fact anyone can say what they want on any given topic, and thus it can be wrong... ANYONE CAN SAY WHAT THEY WANT ON ANY GIVEN TOPIC AND THAT CAN MAKE IT ALL THE MORE CORRECT! its completely democratic. the elite acedemia have no power over what we know now. lol i wrote my college thesis with a bibliography linking to articles on wikipedia, and google searches. not once did i reference a real solid book. my teachers hated it... but since the thesis isnt actually graded it had no consiquence anyway.


----------

